# plz help me get my chinese water dragons temp up to the right temp HELP



## mikeyanimals (Dec 27, 2009)

i have a 1' long chinese water dragon in a 4'-4'-3' viv with a uvb bulb a heat mat and a normal household lightbulb what els can i get to get the heat up it is around 16 DC way to low so plzz help:bash:


----------



## paraman (Oct 27, 2007)

mikeyanimals said:


> i have a 1' long chinese water dragon in a 4'-4'-3' viv with a uvb bulb a heat mat and a normal household lightbulb what els can i get to get the heat up it is around 16 DC way to low so plzz help:bash:


If I were you I would remove the heat mat - water and mats make poor bedfellows- next is to get rid of the household bulb and replace it with a ceramic lamp holder, a 250 watt ceramic heater,a cage for the heater and a pulse proportional thermostat.With this installed you should have little difficulty getting the viv to them temps you require.


----------



## mikeyanimals (Dec 27, 2009)

thanks i will get back with my progress


----------



## mikeyanimals (Dec 27, 2009)

no i smashed my uvb bulb today any1 kno a wabsite were i can get a new 1:gasp:


----------



## mikeyanimals (Dec 27, 2009)

i now have my 
250 watt ceramic heater
a new 10% uvb bulb 
i have taken out my heat mat 
and the temp is about right now but i cant seem to get the night time temp right because i have not got my 
pulse proportional thermostat 
is ther any thing i can do untill i get more money to get 1 eg just turn the uvb bulb off or the ceramic heater plz help 
and do you think a fogger would benifit my cwd :2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh no...

Please do NOT use a ceramic heater without a thermostat!


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Please also be aware that you need a special bulb-holder when using ceramics so check to make sure that your bulb holder is suitable.


----------



## mikeyanimals (Dec 27, 2009)

the holder is the right 1 and ass im new 2 reptile keeping realy im not sure on what every thing dose i no big mistake but the lizzard was a christmas prezzi so i diddnt no i was having it to get every thing ready so if im not aloud 2 use the ceramic heater untill i get the thermostat so what could i do to get the heat up because im just guna go back down to a very low temp and what do the (thermostat do):bash:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

mikeyanimals said:


> the holder is the right 1 and ass im new 2 reptile keeping realy im not sure on what every thing dose i no big mistake but the lizzard was a christmas prezzi so i diddnt no i was having it to get every thing ready so if im not aloud 2 use the ceramic heater untill i get the thermostat so what could i do to get the heat up because im just guna go back down to a very low temp and what do the (thermostat do):bash:


The thermostat prevents overheating - if the temperature gets too high it can kill your lizard. Do you have any heating in the room? If possible, turn the heating up and get it to the mimimum required temperature for your lizard, in the meantime do not offer any food as it won't be able to digest properly.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

For right now, go to B&Q or Wilkinsons and - for the size of your tank - get a 75W or 100W spot light bulb. Since you're using a ceramic I assume your fixture is a screw fitting? Although it's not ideal, because you're going to have to make a choice to either risk the temperature being pretty cold at night *unless you can use your central heating / room heating at night* OR you'll have to keep the light on until you have a thermostat.

This is NOT a permanent fix, and once you've got a pulse proportional thermostat I would swap to the ceramic since you can have that on day and night without upsetting your lizard.


----------



## mikeyanimals (Dec 27, 2009)

would putting a heat mat on the side of my viv help :grouphug:and it is in a warm room with the heating on but still cold and i have been leaving the lights on in the night to get the temp right and it wont be long until i have got every thing so i think just being the min WARM temp is alright for now and he has been eating and having proper poos lol : victory: and thank you all for ur help 
P.S i have a forger left over from my frog would it benefit my C.W.D:jump:


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

whats your viv made out of?, 

and what temps are you getting?


----------



## mikeyanimals (Dec 27, 2009)

wood with a glass front and the temps I'm getting at the mo are around 20*c so i leave it on all night because that is to cold even for a night temp ​


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

what are you using to measure the temp with and where is it placed in the viv? because if your using one of them dial thermometers you could you well be at the right temp you need a digi 1.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

if your room is heated the ambient temp in the viv should be the same as the room without any heat in the viv. Normal room temp is about 20C so it must be higher in the viv.

I suggest you get a good quality thermometer.

150w spot with a dimming thermostat for the day and possibly a heat mat attached to the side of the viv like a radiator to keep the temps up a bit at night with a simple mat stat.


----------



## mikeyanimals (Dec 27, 2009)

every thing is now sorted in the viv and looking great lol thank you all for the help it ended up being that the room was to cold and i needed more equipment lmao and Chinese water dragons are not a cheap pet:gasp: so in fuchar i will stick with my small reps lmao 
( bad spelling i no lmao ):Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

